# Mucus plug?



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

I am sorry for posting a question that is tmi but i could really do with some advice.

I have just been to the loo and am wondering if i have lost my mucus plug. When i wiped there was a fair bit of stringy type discharge. I had read that it is usually brown or pink in colour but this was just clear. Since this has happened my breasts have started leaking like mad. I have been having braxton hicks all evening but this isnt unusual as it happens most evenings.

Any ideas?


L xx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Dear Leanne

Mine was exactly like that, real thick mucus and stringy and about 3inches long when it came out.  Do you have anyone you can call perhaps in the morning, just to get checked out ??  Take it easy hun

With love
Amanda xx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks Amanda and Elaine,

This was also about 3 inches long, like a big worm!! I dont really want to call the hospital now unless i really have to, but will in the morning to see what they say.

How long after losing your plug did you both go into labour?

L xx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Yes.....long worm describes it exactly !  I was already at 4cm when I lost mine down the loo


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hmmm.... will give it an hour and maybe ring midwife if i feel something is going on   Dont want a home birth!!! Hopefully they will hang on a little longer.

Thanks for the advice girls, will keep you posted.

L xx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Ohhh Leanne....you just look after you and phone the hosp whenever whatever time, think of you and the babies !  Good luck hun 

Amanda xx


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Good luck Leanne!

Can't wait to hear your news - sounds like your babies may be coming in the next couple of days, if not sooner!!!!!

Fingers crossed for you all!!!

Love Sara and Joseph
xx


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Leanne/Tequila

Please let us know if you are OK

Megan


----------



## sweetcaroline (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi Leanne,

My DD is 10 now but thought I'd let you know that I lost the mucus plug at 31 weeks and had to spend a night in hospital after having steroid injections (to strengthen baby's lungs in case she was born).  However, I didn't go into labour and she was in fact born at almost 42 weeks!  So it doesn't necessarily mean you are about to have your babies - hope you hang on a while yet.

Caroline


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Are you ok now Leanne?  

I remember from my sister having Hayley, she lost her mucus plug at 40.6 weeks and had the baby the next day.    She described it to me as a worm as well  

Hope everythings ok with you and the boys,

Marie xx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Dear Leanne

Been thinking of you today....hope everything is alright with you and the twinnies ??

With love
Amanda xxx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi all,

Thanks for all the concern/support. After i had posted i thought i was leaking a bit of water every 15 mins or so but am wondering if actually i have developed a bit of a weak bladder   (the joys of pregnancy!) I rang the midwife who wasnt too concerned about the mucus, she said some women get it up to 6 weeks before the birth. But she was concerned about the leaking and wanted me to wear a pad all day today and go straight to hospital if it got quite damp.

So i have been knicker checking all day! Things seem ok but i feel my bump has dropped alot lower over night. No more worms though which is good  

Will keep you all posted if anything else happens,

L xx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Phew Leanne 

Good to hear all is well with you and the babies, you had not been about today and I had all sorts of things going on in my head  

So pleased everything is alright...take care though !

Amanda xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Amanda said:


> So pleased everything is alright...take care though !
> Amanda xx


I second what Amanda has said Leanne, will be thinking of you xxx


----------

